# Gay Bashing Costs Potential Millions



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...se-nike-contract-after-comment-on-gay-couples



> Manny Pacquiao Has Nike Contract Terminated After Comment on Gay Couples
> 
> Sports manufacturing giant Nike has terminated Manny Pacquiao's contract following his claims that gay couples are "worse than animals."


Some here probably agree with him:



> He made the claim that because animals don't do it, humans should not, either: "It's common sense. Do you see animals mating with the same sex? Animals are better because they can distinguish male from female. If men mate with men and women mate with women they are worse than animals."


Sometimes it pays to keep your opinions to yourself


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Who is Manny Pacquiao and why do we care?


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Philippine Boxer, a good one at that too. I say we let him have his opinion, he'll pay for it in this Over PC regulated world.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> Who is Manny Pacquiao and why do we care?


I dunno why did we care that Ford turned a record profit? Probably because it was in the news. I read about Manny Pacquiao and his horrible rant, and subsequent apology, and thought he must wish he had kept his mouth shut.


----------



## MattB4 (Jan 3, 2016)

Lucky for me I do not have any endorsements or political fame to lose for speaking my mind. Also lucky they have not quite got away with criminalizing free speech. Though I suspect it is coming. 

This boxers comment was wrong since it disparaged animals.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

A simple "He does not represent our views on the subject" would have been a proper response from Nike. They decided to punish him financially and now I will punish them financially. I've wore Nike shoes and some sports clothing for 30 years. I'm done with them. I dislike anyone or any group that thwarts anyone's speech.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> Who is Manny Pacquiao and why do we care?


He's won several boxing championships and just lost a multi million dollar contract for running his mouth. 

Caring is, as always, optional


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

poppy said:


> A simple "He does not represent our views on the subject" would have been a proper response from Nike. They decided to punish him financially and now I will punish them financially. I've wore Nike shoes and some sports clothing for 30 years. I'm done with them. I dislike anyone or any group that thwarts anyone's speech.


It's just business.... Aren't you for supporting big business on deciding what's best for themselves and everyone for that matter?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Except Mr. Pacquiao is wrong. In fact, homosexuality is quite common in the animal kingdom. In this, human beings are no different than any other animal. No surprise there.

http://www.innovations-report.com//html/reports/life-sciences/report-72574.html


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> He's won several boxing championships and just lost a multi million dollar contract for running his mouth.
> 
> Caring is, as always, optional


It's not like he's impoverished without the endorsement contract. The big fights make a lot of money. If he's won "several" he should already be a multi millionaire. 

No, I can't conjure up much of a care for boxing. Ali was THE superstar when I was young, nobody since then has come even close to having his charisma. Even the people who thought his conversion to Islam was a farce to keep him out of Vietnam, couldn't seem to help but like him and admire his talent.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> I dunno why did we care that Ford turned a record profit? Probably because it was in the news. I read about Manny Pacquiao and his horrible rant, and subsequent apology, and thought he must wish he had kept his mouth shut.


The success (or failure) of Ford is big enough to impact the world economy. You can care about that or not, entirely up to you.

So some macho punk boxer shoots off mouth and loses endorsement deal, can't believe it's national news. Trump must not have said or done anything juicy today.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> The success (or failure) of Ford is big enough to impact the world economy. You can care about that or not, entirely up to you.
> 
> So some macho punk boxer shoots off mouth and loses endorsement deal, can't believe it's national news. Trump must not have said or done anything juicy today.


Well, the bottom line is that Pacquiao said some really ugly things about human beings. The fact that you don't care that an entire segment of people were degraded by his comments, but do care that Ford is making billions is very telling.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Irish Pixie said:


> Well, the bottom line is that Pacquiao said some really ugly things about human beings. The fact that you don't care that an entire segment of people were degraded by his comments, but do care that Ford is making billions is very telling.


The way I see it, he degraded himself with those comments.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

MO_cows said:


> The way I see it, he degraded himself with those comments.


Are you really under the impression that only the subject matter that interests YOU should be called "news" and otherwide it shouldn't be posted about? Because that is the impression you are giving.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Irish Pixie said:


> Well, the bottom line is that Pacquiao said some really ugly things about human beings. The fact that you don't care that an entire segment of people were degraded by his comments, but do care that Ford is making billions is very telling.


What sort of idiot cares what some athlete, entertainer, or other such nobody says? Do you rely on such people for your moral guidance? Most of them seem pretty dumb to me and know very little about anything except their profession. I wouldn't take advice from Mike Tyson on dental care. Nike didn't endorse him based on his views. They did it because he is apparently a good boxer. Do his social views affect his boxing ability? Maybe they ought to sit down with people before they endorse them for an interview about their views. You can bet some whiner group complained to Nike and they caved.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Guess he's never been around male pigs.. mine are always humping each other.. .

Guess I probably shouldn't add to that, that they are brothers too.....


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Raeven said:


> Except Mr. Pacquiao is wrong. In fact, homosexuality is quite common in the animal kingdom. In this, human beings are no different than any other animal. No surprise there.
> 
> http://www.innovations-report.com//html/reports/life-sciences/report-72574.html


I had a thought the other day that animals did not engage in homosexuality...with some research I found that some do...limited at that...then I thought the general idea may be that we dumb down to animals level and call it good.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Well, the bottom line is that Pacquiao said some really ugly things about human beings. The fact that you don't care that an entire segment of people were degraded by his comments, but do care that Ford is making billions is very telling.


While I think he is entitled to voice his opinion, I don't necessarily agree with him.
Wouldn't it be a wonderful world if everyone who spoke hatefully about another was punished the same instead of some being celebrated?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

It takes humans to put a label on something we consider to not be natural... Of course that has to do with the morals others have taught us.. Ancient Greeks didn't have as many sexual hangups as we do today... and the same with many other long gone societies.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

simi-steading said:


> It takes humans to put a label on something we consider to not be natural... Of course that has to do with the morals others have taught us.. Ancient Greeks didn't have as many sexual hangups as we do today... and the same with many other long gone societies.


No the male Greeks had no problem at all with having homosexual relations with young boys...not something to call good or endorse.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Raeven said:


> Except Mr. Pacquiao is wrong. In fact, homosexuality is quite common in the animal kingdom. In this, human beings are no different than any other animal. No surprise there.
> 
> http://www.innovations-report.com//html/reports/life-sciences/report-72574.html


Now I'm really confused. What's it mean when a dog tries to hump someone's leg? Does it matter M-F, M-M, F-M, F-F? Or do only male dogs do that?

I bet someone either got a grant from the government to study that or they're thinking about it.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

fireweed farm said:


> It's just business.... Aren't you for supporting big business on deciding what's best for themselves and everyone for that matter?


It's business alright but it is stupid business. Nike will lose far more from this than they will gain. 99.9 of people would have never heard that guy's comment if Nike had just let it go. Are you for big business telling people what they can or can't say? A tiny percentage of people are gay and I don't think they even sell high heels, platform shoes, or leather pants with the butt cheeks cut out, so there goes some of the gay customers right there.:icecream:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> While I think he is entitled to voice his opinion, I don't necessarily agree with him.
> 
> Wouldn't it be a wonderful world if everyone who spoke hatefully about another was punished the same instead of some being celebrated?



He still has a right to his opinion but that doesn't mean Nike has to agree or pay him if his opinion doesn't reflect theirs or causes them public embarrassment.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

Darren said:


> Now I'm really confused. What's it mean when a dog tries to hump someone's leg? Does it matter M-F, M-M, F-M, F-F? Or do only male dogs do that?
> 
> I bet someone either got a grant from the government to study that or they're thinking about it.


Female dogs hump as much as male dogs, it is a different action. It is a dominance factor. I would like to see the actual stats about animals having "sex" [yes real sex, not just simulated sex actions] between same gendered kind. I think that there is a bias to this type of an indication of "Animals having same gendered sex" in the normal course of existence...


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

That man is just another ignorant fool. I think it's a shame the way education has gone down the tubes in the past 100 years. 

All animals in nature participate in homosexuality. Land mammals, birds, fish, reptiles, amphibians, cetaceans, humans - you name it - they all do it and some species are capable of changing their gender when there aren't enough members of the opposite gender available to continue their species.

I've always thought boxing was the vilest sport there is, it shouldn't even be called a sport. I never could understand the barbaric mentality of people that are entertained by watching two people beat each other (and their brains) to a bloody pulp, nor the worse mentality of people who participate as boxers and enjoy beating on someone til they're near to being killed. I think it's sick. So I couldn't care less if some ignoramus boxer stops being endorsed by Nike for mouthing off or if some other people stop patronizing Nike in retaliation. I don't care what it was that stupid boxer was shooting off his big trap about. 

I'd be quite happy if Nike and other sporting goods producers all stopped endorsing all boxers and boxing as a sport, and if boxing was outlawed world wide as a sport that would be fantastic. If people want to be boxers or to watch it then send them all off to fight in wars with no weapons but their own hands so they can all kill their enemies with their bare hands.

That's just my opinion and I'm entitled to it and to speak it. So there!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

poppy said:


> *What sort of idiot cares what some athlete, entertainer, or other such nobody says?*
> Do you rely on such people for your moral guidance? Most of them seem pretty dumb to me and know very little about anything except their profession. I wouldn't take advice from Mike Tyson on dental care. Nike didn't endorse him based on his views. They did it because he is apparently a good boxer. Do his social views affect his boxing ability? Maybe they ought to sit down with people before they endorse them for an interview about their views. You can bet some whiner group complained to Nike and they caved.


Didn't you start a thread and a big rant about some random picture on Twitter that *supposedly* showed some flags on a floor at "Hillary's headquarters"?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

poppy said:


> It's business alright but it is stupid business. Nike will lose far more from this than they will gain. 99.9 of people would have never heard that guy's comment if Nike had just let it go. Are you for big business *telling people what they can or can't say?* A tiny percentage of people are gay and I don't think they even sell high heels, platform shoes, or leather pants with the butt cheeks cut out, so there goes some of the gay customers right there.:icecream:


They aren't "telling people" what they can say.
They are telling one of their (former) *employees* what they can *NOT* say in public.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Didn't you start a thread and a big rant about some random picture on Twitter that *supposedly* showed some flags on a floor at "Hillary's headquarters"?



Good point. I noticed that rant as well. I'm interested in the answer to your question.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

poppy said:


> It's business alright but it is stupid business. Nike will lose far more from this than they will gain. 99.9 of people would have never heard that guy's comment if Nike had just let it go. Are you for big business telling people what they can or can't say? A tiny percentage of people are gay and I don't think they even sell high heels, platform shoes, or leather pants with the butt cheeks cut out, so there goes some of the gay customers right there.:icecream:


I do believe that you haven't considered a large portion of straight people support gay rights. It's not only gays that would be offended if Nike kept a bigot on the payroll.  

Your ugly stereotyping of gay men is telling, but expected.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

elevenpoint said:


> No the male Greeks had no problem at all with having homosexual relations with young boys...not something to call good or endorse.


Wasn't saying it was good, nor endorsing it.. Just pointing out that morals change over time.... Who's to say what will be OK in another 3000 years, They may look back on our "what's normal and OK" morals and think we're a bunch of nuts..


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Why would anyone put any weight on what some boxer said, who's name I was happily ignorant of 5 min ago?


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

Farmerga said:


> Why would anyone put any weight on what some boxer said, who's name I was happily ignorant of 5 min ago?


He might not mean anything to you but he is obviously someone of influence or Nike wouldn't have paid him millions of dollars over a few years if he wasn't. He is a second term congressman in the Philippines and may be looking at a senate seat which could lead to the presidency. He also lost to Floyd Mayweather in a highly publicized fight last May.

From the New York Times:



> Pacquiao, who has won championships in eight weight classes, is revered in the Philippines for both his athletic success and his personal story, rising from poverty to international stardom and political office.


He has a lot of influence with a lot of people.


----------



## JoePa (Mar 14, 2013)

Wrong - morals do not change - people's reaction to what is right or wrong change - but what is wrong will always be wrong - looking back at civilizations that practiced homosexually just points out what happens when they do - these civilizations perished - and another thing - to bring up the point of animals doing something and then apply that to humans only shows me how low some humans can get - some animals eat their youth maybe we should say that is ok - 

The bible says that homosexual activity is wrong - most major religions say it is wrong - but now all of a sudden it is ok - come on - give me a break - there is good and evil in this world - there is a battle for the souls of men going on - your going to either stand tall and live a good, clean, moral and respectable life or you are going to crawl in the gutter


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

This guy has 10's maybe 100's of millions fans around the world. His last fight against Mayweather there were 4,600,000 pay per views sold in the states at $199 a pop. Also he made these statements on a Filipino TV station while being interviewed as a candidate for their senate. He will get elected again in the Philippines as they are a very catholic culture. Can you imagine any candidate for office in the states making such a statement, somebody might shoot him! Nike had to drop him immediately, or people would be burning the Nike swoosh in the streets, and this country is nothing but a cash cow for Nike.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> Why would anyone put any weight on what some boxer said, who's name I was *happily ignorant* of 5 min ago?


Not everyone is as ignorant as others


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Not everyone is as ignorant as others


That would hurt, if I gave two craps about you or your opinion. :bow:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wr said:


> He still has a right to his opinion but that doesn't mean Nike has to agree or pay him if his opinion doesn't reflect theirs or causes them public embarrassment.


I wonder why people like Kanye West, a real racist aren't villified?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I do believe that you haven't considered a large portion of straight people support gay rights. It's not only gays that would be offended if Nike kept a bigot on the payroll.
> 
> Your ugly stereotyping of gay men is telling, but expected.


I'm always surprised when bigots complain about bigotry.
Your ugly stereotyping of conservatives, Christians and white people is telling.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> I wonder why people like Kanye West, a real racist aren't villified?


Ugh...can't stand him. What a jackbackside he is.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

basketti said:


> Ugh...can't stand him. What a jackbackside he is.


Hay, we agreed on something 
I don't know why some racists are idolized for it while others are villified.
It's a double standard, and it's getting worse.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> That would hurt, if I gave two craps about you or your opinion. :bow:


I'm not sure why is should "hurt" when it's just reality.
Millions of people know his name, and have known it for years.

Not knowing things really isn't a reason to brag.
You *asked* a question, and I gave you an honest answer.



> Originally Posted by Farmerga View Post
> *Why* would anyone put any weight on what some boxer said, who's name I was happily ignorant of 5 min ago?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Hay, we agreed on something
> I don't know why some racists are idolized for it while others are villified.
> It's a double standard, and it's getting worse.


I don't like any racism, or cruelty to people who can't help what they are or how they look. I try to judge people on their behavior and performance. I'm human so I slip up, but it's what I aim for.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Farmerga said:


> Why would anyone put any weight on what some boxer said, who's name I was happily ignorant of 5 min ago?


I sure was happy now when some think it is soon important to try once again push some agenda. I still would dilute to not hear read or anything about any so called boxer who the heck cares what in the world such a dude says does or thinks. Who Cares?


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> I sure was happy now when some think it is soon important to try once again push some agenda. I still would dilute to not hear read or anything about any so called boxer who the heck cares what in the world such a dude says does or thinks. Who Cares?


 
American Media, you got to love-um


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

So true make something out of a non story just to get a few once again all rilled up. For what? For ratings and headlines and nothing more, Most all media these days is nothing but National Enquire for all. Sensationalism as its best, and nothing more then that.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

It is not who utters that words that gives them power, but, what reaction those words evoke.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'm not sure why is should "hurt" when it's just reality.
> Millions of people know his name, and have known it for years.
> 
> Not knowing things really isn't a reason to brag.
> You *asked* a question, and I gave you an honest answer.


Still doesn't change the fact that I don't give two craps about you or your opinion.

At least I can admit to myself and others that I don't know EVERYTHING.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> I wonder why people like Kanye West, a real racist aren't villified?


I don't buy any of his products and never will because I feel he's offensive in many ways and it sounds like nobody is buying his clothing line so perhaps people are sending him a strong message.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

wr said:


> I don't buy any of his products and never will because I feel he's offensive in many ways and it sounds like nobody is buying his clothing line so perhaps people are sending him a strong message.


And then there is this:


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Funny to see on a homesteading site the same people keep stirring the pot and posting debatable hot topics that never end well instead ofgood informational posts that may help or encourage someone who may visit to look for help homesteading. I mean the entire news feed are these kinds of topics. It's what has driven so many excellent folks away and why so many other forums have nothing good to say about it. Who cares about what anybody else thinks about gays or anybody else for that matter? Good grief man. Let's talk about homesteading. Very few true homesteaders sit around arguing about gays. Lol


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

basketti said:


> And then there is this:


And it shows!!:bowtie:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

arabian knight said:


> I sure was happy now when some think it is soon important to try once again push some agenda. *I still would dilute to not hear read or anything* about any so called boxer who the heck cares what in the world such a dude says does or thinks. Who Cares?


:shrug:


----------



## flewism (Apr 2, 2007)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Funny to see on a homesteading site the same people keep stirring the pot and posting debatable hot topics that never end well instead ofgood informational posts that may help or encourage someone who may visit to look for help homesteading. I mean the entire news feed are these kinds of topics. It's what has driven so many excellent folks away and why so many other forums have nothing good to say about it. Who cares about what anybody else thinks about gays or anybody else for that matter? Good grief man. Let's talk about homesteading. Very few true homesteaders sit around arguing about gays. Lol


Hey it's winter time and this is cheap entertainment!


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Funny to see on a homesteading site the same people keep stirring the pot and posting debatable hot topics that never end well instead ofgood informational posts that may help or encourage someone who may visit to look for help homesteading. I mean the entire news feed are these kinds of topics. It's what has driven so many excellent folks away and why so many other forums have nothing good to say about it. Who cares about what anybody else thinks about gays or anybody else for that matter? Good grief man. Let's talk about homesteading. Very few true homesteaders sit around arguing about gays. Lol


Well...clearly a bunch of homesteaders do like sitting around arguing about all kinds of things. In my experience, people who choose a homestead way of life are passionate about all kinds of things...otherwise they'd be sitting in their cars on an expressway with all the other drones on their way to the office.

If it bugs you, skip GC and go start some threads that you want to participate in.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

basketti said:


> And then there is this:


I saw that today. It's appalling, isn't it?


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

flewism said:


> Hey it's winter time and this is cheap entertainment!


Busiest time of year for us. Calving season , getting the seed starters going, maple syrup gathering planning and setting up the local farmers market. I understand entertainment value. But man. Here the last 2 weeks my wife has been all over the net on homesteading forums. Found some great ones. Many with ex HT members. None have anything good to say about us over here. We are seen as a liberal urban pretending site where anyone who isn't gets bashed. I think this place has some great folks with good knowledge. But they will soon be gone if it keeps heading the way it's going. There are many excellent sites out there with awesome information. As people find them they will bail on this place. Like it or not. The majority of folks interested in homesteading are of a conservative mindset. Same goes for farmers. There are also many excellent political debate forums who love the pot stirred for those who like to do so.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Funny to see on a homesteading site the same people keep stirring the pot and posting debatable hot topics that never end well instead ofgood informational posts that may help or encourage someone who may visit to look for help homesteading. I mean the entire news feed are these kinds of topics. It's what has driven so many excellent folks away and why so many other forums have nothing good to say about it. *Who cares about what anybody else thinks* about gays or anybody else for that matter? Good grief man. *Let's talk about homesteading*. Very few true homesteaders sit around arguing about gays. Lol


There are large sections of the site devoted to nothing but "homesteading" topics. This isn't one of them

You chose to open the thread and read, even when the title left no doubt as to the subject. No one is forcing you to participate, nor stopping you from posting anything you like about "homesteading"

I posted an example of one public comment costing someone millions of dollars. If that bothers you, that's not my problem. It's yours

Shine likes to say:
"If you want to control the content, buy the forum"

17 out of 25 of your most recent posts have nothing to do with "homesteading":

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/search.php?searchid=5980978


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

If he had a really cool beard and sold duck calls would more care about what he had to say?


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Busiest time of year for us. Calving season , getting the seed starters going, maple syrup gathering planning and setting up the local farmers market. I understand entertainment value. But man. Here the last 2 weeks my wife has been all over the net on homesteading forums. Found some great ones. Many with ex HT members. None have anything good to say about us over here. We are seen as a liberal urban pretending site where anyone who isn't gets bashed. I think this place has some great folks with good knowledge. But they will soon be gone if it keeps heading the way it's going. There are many excellent sites out there with awesome information. As people find them they will bail on this place. Like it or not. The majority of folks interested in homesteading are of a conservative mindset. Same goes for farmers. There are also many excellent political debate forums who love the pot stirred for those who like to do so.


If you're so busy, I wonder how you have the time to come here and admonish the rest of us, nor how your wife has the time to be all over the Internet looking for homesteading forums. But other than using it as an example of your hypocrisy, I don't really care. None of my business. As what other people do is none of yours.
Also...It is winter in many places, not everyone lives in the south.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Vahomesteaders said:


> Busiest time of year for us. Calving season , getting the seed starters going, maple syrup gathering planning and setting up the local farmers market. I understand entertainment value. But man. Here the last 2 weeks my wife has been all over the net on homesteading forums. Found some great ones. Many with ex HT members. *None have anything good to say about us over here*. We are seen as a liberal urban pretending site where anyone who isn't gets bashed. I think this place has some great folks with good knowledge. But they will soon be gone if it keeps heading the way it's going. There are many excellent sites out there with awesome information. As people find them *they will bail on this place.* Like it or not. The majority of folks interested in homesteading are of a conservative mindset. Same goes for farmers. There are also many excellent political debate forums who love the pot stirred for those who like to do so.


Remember posting this?:



> *Who cares about what anybody else thinks about gays or anybody else for that matter?*


Everyone is free to come and go as they choose.
Many who complain the loudest come here and spend hours each day.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> If he had a really cool beard and sold duck calls would more care about what he had to say?


I wouldn't. Can't and won't speak for anyone else.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mmoetc said:


> If he had a really cool beard and sold duck calls would more care about what he had to say?


No, but if he had a really cool beard and played a mean guitar he could be
ZZ Top


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Farmerga said:


> I wouldn't. Can't and won't speak for anyone else.


You don't have to. http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...uck-dynasty-phil-robertson-ted-cruz/78751254/

Seems like what "celebrities" have to say is important to some.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> You don't have to. http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...uck-dynasty-phil-robertson-ted-cruz/78751254/
> 
> Seems like what "celebrities" have to say is important to some.



If you want to say that vast numbers of people are silly enough to give weight to the words of someone simply because they are well known, I can't argue with that. Still doesn't change the fact that their words only have power if we give them the power.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> No, but if he had a really cool beard and played a mean guitar he could be
> ZZ Top


Sharp dressed men don't wear camo.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sharp dressed men don't wear camo.


Beg to differ :lookout:


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Remember posting this?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tell me you archive this crap too??


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Farmerga said:


> If you want to say that vast numbers of people are silly enough to give weight to the words of someone simply because they are well known, I can't argue with that. Still doesn't change the fact that their words only have power if we give them the power.


But its not a fact, Dr. Phil. Words have great power. The proper words whispered in the right ears have had the power to make or break careers and lives regardless of what power was "given". Words printed in certain books are held to such high esteem by some they are weilded as tools against others who would give them no power. If they held no power we wouldn't spend so much effort discussing them.


----------



## dixiegal62 (Aug 18, 2007)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sharp dressed men don't wear camo.


I couldn't disagree more


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Irish Pixie said:


> Sharp dressed men don't wear camo.


They can, but you just don't see them


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

dixiegal62 said:


> I couldn't disagree more


To each their own, I guess. :shrug:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Don't tell me you archive this crap too??


There's no need to "archive" what he had just posted in his previous post.
Don't you *read* the posts?
They're all still there.
Give it a try


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They can, but you just don't see them


My husband loves this, "If you see someone in camouflage, walk right into them so they know it's working."


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There's no need to "archive" what he had just posted in his previous post.
> Don't you *read* the posts?
> They're all still there.
> Give it a try


Why, yes I do read the posts, I just don't always commit them to memory.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> To each their own, I guess. :shrug:


How about just a camo hat and socks to go with the tux?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

basketti said:


> And then there is this:


He does seem to be his own biggest fan. I don't have TV and wouldn't have watched anything related to the Grammy's but someone posted Taylor Swift's acceptance speech, which likely offended him as well.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Why, yes I do read the posts, I just don't always commit them to memory.


That why I often save mine. Something would get deleted and I would not have a clue what I did wrong because I tend to post and then put it out of my mind.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> How about just a camo hat and socks to go with the tux?


I would like to point out that I just knit a fabulous pair of mossy oak cashmere socks for a friend's baby so I could probably handle that, if they want to give me a call.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> How about just a camo hat and socks to go with the tux?


How gauche. Camo is never suitable for black tie. Ever. 

The hub has camo, he bought it for bow hunting (including hat with little light, gloves, socks, and boots) but it's for _hunting_.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> How gauche. Camo is never suitable for black tie. Ever.
> 
> The hub has camo, he bought it for bow hunting (including hat with little light, gloves, socks, and boots) but it's for _hunting_.


I have surprising little camo.
I don't see the point of wearing a camo coat and pants if the sate forces you to wear blaze orange over it when hunting.
I do have a blaze orange vest and cap though 
Actually, the cap I'm wearing today is camo, my phone cover is camo and the cover on my tablet is camo.
I guess one of my backpacks is camo, but not the one I carry every day.
I ain't much of a fashion plate, but I'm clean and mostly neat.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> Why, yes I do read the posts, I just don't always *commit them to memory*.


The comments were in Post # 50 and # 56, and a couple of people quoted the first one, so it's not hard to remember something posted several times in less than 20 minutes if you just read each post and pay attention

All the posts are on the same page


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The comments were in Post # 50 and # 56, and a couple of people quoted the first one, so it's not hard to remember something posted several times in less than 20 minutes if you just read each post and pay attention
> 
> All the posts are on the same page


If you was as old as me you wouldn't remember so good either :rotfl:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cornhusker said:


> If you was as old as me you wouldn't remember so good either :rotfl:


I'll be 64 next month :shrug:

(I forget what day)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHGe09wXwX0[/ame]


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Double posted


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> If you was as old as me you wouldn't remember so good either :rotfl:


You and I must be the same age. I mailed an envelope containing what I believed to be 9 pair of tiny socks to my youngest on Tuesday, came home to discover I mailed 8 and left one pair on my desk. 

The socks were on my desk ready to be mailed on Wednesday and I left home once without them and my glasses on mission for U joints, went back home and picked up the envelope but forgot glasses and by the time I got to the parts store forgot what I needed to pick up so it's great one of the parts guys knew because I didn't have glasses so I couldn't have read anything anyhow. 

After I successfully completed that mission, I realized I had the fuel card from one of the trucks so I had to go back to town and fill the slip tank so our poor spare driver could at least get back to the city. 

I think it's time to start writing notes again but I'd likely leave it on my desk too :rotfl:


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

JoePa said:


> Wrong - morals do not change - people's reaction to what is right or wrong change - but what is wrong will always be wrong - looking back at civilizations that practiced homosexually just points out what happens when they do - these civilizations perished - and another thing - to bring up the point of animals doing something and then apply that to humans only shows me how low some humans can get - some animals eat their youth maybe we should say that is ok -
> 
> The bible says that homosexual activity is wrong - most major religions say it is wrong - but now all of a sudden it is ok - come on - give me a break - there is good and evil in this world - there is a battle for the souls of men going on - your going to either stand tall and live a good, clean, moral and respectable life or you are going to crawl in the gutter



You do realize how ironic your anti gay comments are when your user handler is in honour of a football coach that helped cover up a major child abuse/sex scandal at Penn State?


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I'll be 64 next month :shrug:
> 
> (I forget what day)


I'll be 54 the month after, I remember the day tho.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that I don't give two craps about you or your opinion.
> 
> At least I can admit to myself and others that I don't know EVERYTHING.


I don't know everything and never claimed I did 

Happy now? :boring:


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Irish Pixie said:


> My husband loves this, "If you see someone in camouflage, walk right into them so they know it's working."


Husband? Now that's got me confused.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

elevenpoint said:


> Husband? Now that's got me confused.


You have to pay close attention if you want to keep up.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

I have seen same sex animals going at it. As for the opinion of one boxer, who cares.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Declan said:


> I have seen same sex animals going at it. As for the opinion of one boxer, *who cares*.


NIKE cares and I suspect Manny does now


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

I'd like to point out that I had nothing to do with Farmerga's post referencing my earlier post being deleted. I neither complained about nor reported the supposedly offending post. If it was meant to be insulting it didn't do a very good job, in my opinion.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

mmoetc said:


> I'd like to point out that I had nothing to do with Farmerga's post referencing my earlier post being deleted. I neither complained about nor reported the supposedly offending post. If it was meant to be insulting it didn't do a very good job, in my opinion.


 I never pegged you as being that petty, so, it never entered my mind that you complained. Also, it wasn't meant as an insult, more of a friendly jab.:bowtie:


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> I don't know everything and never claimed I did
> 
> Happy now? :boring:


 We'll see. I see the talk, can I assume that the walk is forthcoming? :goodjob:


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Farmerga said:


> We'll see. I see the talk, can I assume that the walk is forthcoming? :goodjob:


You can assume anything that makes you happy
It makes no difference to me


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Farmerga said:


> We'll see. I see the talk, can I assume that the walk is forthcoming? :goodjob:


 Here is what he was talking about. A quote from the Bible


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

arabian knight said:


> Here is what he was talking about. A quote from the Bible



I'm sure there was plenty of backlash about the part indicating gays should be put to death. 

He's certainly welcome to his thought and opinions but I suspect they may not have aligned with the image Nike wants for their products.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

arabian knight said:


> Here is what he was talking about. *A quote from the Bible*


Sounds a lot like ISIS when you want to kill those who don't follow your beliefs


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> NIKE cares and I suspect Manny does now


But beyond that, it's one of those "I wouldn't dignify that with a response" things.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> But beyond that, it's one of those "I wouldn't dignify that with a response" things.


It's gotten over 100 responses here where some didn't even know who he is
:shrug:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

MO_cow said:


> But beyond that, it's one of those "I wouldn't dignify that with a response" things.


Aren't you responding?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

basketti said:


> Aren't you responding?


Right on cue, my monitor! 

I did respond in this thread but not to the comments he made. Anybody who agrees with him, their mind isn't going to be changed on an internet forum and why give them a platform.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Bearfootfarm said:


> NIKE cares and I suspect Manny does now


Nike doesn't care what he thinks. Nike cares that their profits may be damaged by a boycott.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> Right on cue, my monitor!
> 
> I did respond in this thread but not to the comments he made. Anybody who agrees with him, their mind isn't going to be changed on an internet forum and *why give them a platform*.


Why *not*?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Declan said:


> Nike doesn't care what he thinks. Nike cares that their profits may be damaged by a boycott.


You're right, they don't care what he thinks

They *do* care what he says in public, and of course they care about profits since that's the only reason they exist.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

MO_cow said:


> Right on cue, my monitor!
> 
> I did respond in this thread but not to the comments he made. Anybody who agrees with him, their mind isn't going to be changed on an internet forum and why give them a platform.



I'm your "monitor" because I've responded to your posts in TWO threads in the month of February? 

That's special.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Why *not*?


Why don't you tell us why you started the thread? Do you agree with Manny?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> Why don't you tell us *why you started the thread*? Do you agree with Manny?


I answered that in the OP
It's a perfect example of how:


> Sometimes it pays to keep your opinions to yourself


I don't really care what people do sexually as long as the participants are of legal age and they have mutual consent.

It's not my business to mind their business


----------

